# Fresh off the rumor mill....



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Imagine this one....I read on another forum that in 2007, Toyota is going to offer a 3/4 ton Tundra with an optional Cat diesel.

To me, that sounds too good to be true. What do you guys think. Is it possible? Would you be interested? Just curious. Thanks


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

ill believe it when i see it. Also i'd have to give it a couple years to see how they run before i bought one. If its not a cat its a dog but the word and cat and the word toyota dont go together.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

http://www.platinum.matthey.com/media_room/1066748403.html

Check this link out.
It's not the CAT diesel, it's their own thing.

~Matt


----------

